# Re-enactment



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys!

So, I see plenty of threads for Cosplay and Larping but none for re-enacting? Anybody on here?

If so, what period are you involved in?


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

No one's replied? Well I know i'm on a different continent from you but i'm involved in WWII Reenacting. 

I do the North Staffordshire Regiment. Both 2nd and 6th battalion

I've also done Queen's Own Rifles of Canada in WWII.

After college I plan on doing both 1st Minnesota for the American Civil War and Canadian Black Watch for WWI.

Do you do anything?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I guess it's just me and you..... :laugh:

Always fancied a spot of the old WW2 but most of my free time is already accounted for zipping up and down the country to events etc.

I do English Civil War for my weekend jollies


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

what do you use for that? I always thought that was medieval thing. What do you use/ how do you guys to tacticals? 

Or is it souly living histories?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Pikes, Muskets, Swords, and Partizans 

Unfortunately there isn't a realistic way to represent a "pike-push" so it's kind of like a standing up rugby scrum with armour and big sticks :laugh:
The musketeers get to play with guns and black powder. And swords. :grin:
They're also usually the ones that the public want to talk to as well.

We use period drill postures and movements but once again, hand-to-hand for muskets can't be really portrayed properly.
For example, the order to close for HtoH is a variation of "Club your butts, draw your swords." Soldiers of the period would have literally used the butt-end of their musket as a club to smash peoples heads in!
We obviously don't want to kill fellow reenactors (even if they are Wascally Webels!) so it's a case of parrying an opponent and trying to jab at their body.

Officers generally ponce around in fancy clothing giving orders and hiding behind us common bods. Although one or two (both sides) like to get stuck in!

The public are always very aware of what we represent and what the actual fighting would be really like. Theres always plenty of people that want to ask questions about us, and more importantly the Civil War itself 

There should be plenty of stuff on YouTube :biggrin:


EDIT: Sorry, missed a bit of your post!
We have living history camps at most events/battles where soldiery and officers can hang about and "live", drill in front of the public, scripted cameos etc. There are also people who are dedicated LH people and don't take part in the scrapping.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I do Roman era re enactment as a pict/celt


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> I do Roman era re enactment as a pict/celt


Awesome sauce! :biggrin:

I've done a few multi-period events but not seen any Romans yet


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

I do ww2 82nd airborne glider infantry and 4th infantry 12th ir.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool, makes a change from seeing guys doing 101st k:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Awesome sauce! :biggrin:
> 
> I've done a few multi-period events but not seen any Romans yet


wich is odd since UK was a hotspot of anti roman resistance  Much like my country at some point XD


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

wait a minute!!! you mean WW2 wasn't just fought between the 101st and the SS?!?! lol


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

no joke man. there are so many squaking chickens (101) around i feel like my grandfather is rolling in his grave. the problem with doing glider rider is that every always says "shouldn't you be wearing a jumpsuit like that guy" and then you have to explain all the differences and watch the glazed over look wash across the crowd... but, its semi unique and cool to talk about the dangers of glider attacks. especially since its the only war to ever use them... ever.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't it just? 

Not a period I want to get involved in myself, but I'd love to get to see a Roman display :biggrin:


----------



## carolgreen405 (Jul 16, 2012)

zipping up and down the country to events etc.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

carolgreen405 said:


> zipping up and down the country to events etc.


Precisely what I was doing this weekend..... :biggrin:


----------



## carolgreen405 (Jul 16, 2012)

m going to a convention in Halifax in October, and I wanted to get a head start on a Tech Priest costume. I've seen a couple pictures on the internet of people who did this, but they lacked a couple of details that I want to incorporate. I have a basic idea of how the costume will come together, but I need advice on how to do convincing mechadendrites, Servo-Arms, and Other such Ewww.brautundabendkleider.comnginseer bits. I also want help putting together a decent looking Bolt-Pistol and a Servo Skull. So, would you guys have any advice on how to accomplish something like this? brautundabendkleider.com


----------



## Inquisitor196 (Jan 24, 2013)

WW2 reenactment over here... 82 Airborne Pathfinders, 2nd Armored Division, and 1st Infantry Division... Plus some American Civil War, Doughboy and British Redcoat... :victory:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Inquisitor196 said:


> WW2 reenactment over here... 82 Airborne Pathfinders, 2nd Armored Division, and 1st Infantry Division... Plus some American Civil War, Doughboy and British Redcoat... :victory:


Cool beans :so_happy:


----------

